# Comment installer un Fichier LMHost??



## sucellus (7 Octobre 2002)

Ben voila vous avez la question /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif
C pour integrer des macs sur un reseau NT.
C surment faissable mais j'ai pas trouver ou /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Octobre 2002)

tu veux certainement parler du fichier host qui ce trouve dans le repertoire "%WINDIR%\system32\drivers\etc" non ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

Enfin... je comprend pas trop ta question.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## benR (8 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 
Enfin... je comprend pas trop ta question.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

dehors !!!
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

euh... moi non plus je comprends rien... d'autant que pour "intégrer" des macs à un réseau PC, j en'avais jamais entendu parler d'un tel fichier...


----------



## olof (8 Octobre 2002)

Ce fichier permet simplement d'associer des adresses IP avec des noms de machine (il me semble). Sous OS X, il faut passer par Net Info...


----------



## sucellus (8 Octobre 2002)

Merci olof....
Il y a donc une option dans le netinfo pour integrer un fichier host ou bien je doit me taper toutes les correpondances a la main  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## olof (8 Octobre 2002)

Pour ce que je connais, tu doit déclarer tes machines dans NetInfo. Mais il existe des commandes pour le Terminal qui font des remontées de fichiers. Malheureusement, je n'ai pas la commande sous la main  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif .

Tu peux faire une recherche dans les pages man :

apropos netinfo

par exemple...


----------



## sucellus (19 Octobre 2002)

Ok bon des que j'ai le temp je le test


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2002)

Bonsoir
voila la réponse que j'ai eu en posant la question sur fr.comp.mac.os-X :

MacOS X utilise Netinfo en remplacement (entre autres) du fichier
'hosts'. Vous pouvez y mettre votre machine :

- lancer Netinfo Manager (dans /Applications/Utilities/)
- déverrouiller la base avec un mot de passe administrateur
- entrer dans / -&gt; machines
- créer une nouveau répertoire ayant comme propriété :
        name        'le petit nom de la machine'
        ip_address  'le numéro IP de la machine'
- enregistrer la base
MacOS X devrait maintenant reconnaître ce nom et l'associer à ce numéro IP.
Ne pas oublier de relancer le Resolver pour que la modif soit prise en compte tout de suite :
sudo /sbin/SystemStarter restart Resolver

Au passage, ça ne marche directement comme ça que depuis Jaguar...
Avant, le fichier hosts n'était pas dans l'ordre de recherche du Resolver, et il fallait modifier cet ordre, ce qui devenait plus compliqué que de mettre les infos dans NetInfo...

Technique non testée, trifouiller OS X me fait encore peur ...

Espérant que cela vous aide...


----------

